# Black Ariel



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I don't understand the crisis over a black Ariel in the live Disney adaption of The Little Mermaid. The fact that #notmyAriel is trending bewilders me. 

Why is it an issue?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

My guess is they are just trying to stir the pot.
I mean, who decides what is trending anyway?
All a set up, I say.
Let's keep people fighting


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I guess it gets free advertising for Disney. I have no problem with a black Ariel. I never saw the original Little Mermaid and I don't suppose I'll see the remake either.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't understand the crisis over a black Ariel in the live Disney adaption of The Little Mermaid. The fact that #notmyAriel is trending bewilders me.
> 
> Why is it an issue?


All I can offer is that some people seem to spend their entire lives in search of something to complain about.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why is it an issue?


Social Justice Warriors make everything an "issue".
They love to be victims and drama queens.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Nope. The culture warriors are having a fit over a black Ariel. SJW's don't understand the problem over a black character...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Racists and white supremacist are the likely ones complaining. A social justice warrior would think that choosing an actress by color is a great thing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Nope. The *culture warriors* are having a fit over a black Ariel. *SJW's *don't understand what the problem is...


They are all the same.
You're making it an issue also.

You're big on saying everyone has a right to their opinions.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

This is a discussion about opinions.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They are all the same.
> You're making it an issue also.
> 
> You're big on saying everyone has a right to their opinions.


Yes, including her right to disagree with some other opinions.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

IndyDave said:


> Yes, including *her* right to disagree with some other opinions.


Everyone's right.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Everyone's right.


She was the one you were criticizing. I gave you credit for being able to inderstand that the principle applies universally. Was I mistaken in doing so?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

IndyDave said:


> She was the one you were criticizing.


Now I'm the one you're criticizing, so you're proving my point.
Making "issues" out of nothing is a hobby for some, and a lifestyle for others.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Now I'm the one you're criticizing, so you're proving my point.
> Making "issues" out of nothing is a hobby for some, and a lifestyle for others.


In this case we are dealing with subject matter where I will concede your superior ability.


----------



## jen32245 (Jun 29, 2019)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't understand the crisis over a black Ariel in the live Disney adaption of The Little Mermaid. The fact that #notmyAriel is trending bewilders me.
> 
> Why is it an issue?


Yawn...One more thing to file away under, "Don't care"


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I have no time to consider what a racist objects to someone doing. 

BUT, with the people making false claims or making claims about silly "issues" clouds the true issues that need addressing. 

Sometimes I just get tired of being bombarded every minute. I agree we have issues that need addressing, but until someone calls out the false alarms, it gets hard to help on the true issues due to fatigue.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

this is the first I'd heard about the change, and I don't really care either way.
My question is why did they feel the need to make that change?
Also, why did the OP feel the need to post that others had a problem without providing a link?


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

On one hand I don't care I have no plans of watching it could be tit4tat against racist and race baiters within the black community


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Eh, in this day of likes and trending I don't believe anything they say unless I can see and vet every single hash tag. That wont happen. 

I know people that actually make their living by making someone trend *by any means* necessary. I would make an educated guess that this is more about Disney making money and trending than having that many actual racist responding that way. They are probably in the employ of Disney and working 9-5 doing it. That or a telemarketer contracting for Disney to do it. 

Lets face it, racist wont go to see it anyway and the rest of us don't care what color Ariel is.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

IndyDave said:


> In this case we are dealing with subject matter where I will concede your superior ability.


Remember WoolieFace?
He used to say "DBAT"


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Racists and white supremacist are the likely ones complaining. A social justice warrior would think that choosing an actress by color is a great thing.


Wouldn't it be better if an actor/actress were cast because they are best suited, not just because of color? I'm quite sure that Halle Bailey would be quite disappointed if she thought the only reason she was cast was because of her color.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> painterswife said: ↑
> Racists and white supremacist are the likely ones complaining. A social justice warrior would think that *choosing an actress by color is a great thing*.


They would also *pretend* that's not just as racist too.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't understand the crisis over a black Ariel in the live Disney adaption of The Little Mermaid. The fact that #notmyAriel is trending bewilders me.
> 
> Why is it an issue?


Because some folks like to create an "issue" where there is none.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> Wouldn't it be better if an actor/actress were cast because they are best suited, not just because of color? I'm quite sure that Halle Bailey would be quite disappointed if she thought the only reason she was cast was because of her color.


That was my point. A word or two was incorrect in my post but most others got what I was trying to say.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> A word or two was incorrect in my post but most others got *what I was trying to say*.


Yes, we all got it.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

wr said:


> Wouldn't it be better if an actor/actress were cast because they are best suited, not just because of color? I'm quite sure that Halle Bailey would be quite disappointed if she thought the only reason she was cast was because of her color.


Exactly. There are times where being the right color should be an issue. Having a white guy playing Martin Luther King just wouldn't work. Aside from instances like that I am all in favor of the best person for the job. I also share the frustration prevalent in this thread of seeing what should be a nonissue taking center stage.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> That was my point. A word or two was incorrect in my post but most others got what I was trying to say.


I automatically corrected your original post to this: "A social justice warrior would think that choosing an actress *OF* color is a great thing."


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> this is the first I'd heard about the change, and I don't really care either way.
> My question is why did they feel the need to make that change?
> Also, why did the OP feel the need to post that others had a problem without providing a link?


I really didn't think it was necessary to post links, I'm sorry. 

Here's what Google comes up with for "Black Ariel" https://www.google.com/search?q=bla...1j69i60j0l2.7127j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

I'll post a few from Facebook:









I'm not going to search for more, so I'll add them when they pop up on my feed.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I automatically corrected your original post to this: "A social justice warrior would think that choosing an actress *OF* color is a great thing."


What I really wanted to convey the is that choosing an actress on ability instead of color.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

painterswife said:


> What I really wanted to convey the is that choosing an actress on ability instead of color.


That is what I got out of it. It seems that IP understood the same. All said and done, awkward turn of phrase or not, we know who you are and what you're like.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Disney has been ruining childhood classics??!! What ?!?!?

How about Disney has been ruining childhood just by existing?

How about children stop watching long drawn out movies with characters and under currents in the story that are over their heads?

How about children are read stories instead of parked in front of a screen?

And I'm sorry, but Christians against anything is messed up to me. 
How about they spread some love instead of hate.

geesh


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> I really didn't think it was necessary to post links, I'm sorry.
> 
> Here's what Google comes up with for "Black Ariel" https://www.google.com/search?q=bla...1j69i60j0l2.7127j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> ...


It defies my understanding that someone could make a religious issue out of this.

I can understand the feelings of some that the majority is being attacked and marginalized with emphasis on such things as attacking the Betsy Ross flag. While there is a valid concern in some cases, that doesnt justify seeing bogeyman hiding behind every rock and post.

That said, there is a huge difference between left fringe elements saying I should be ashamed of my heritage and merely treating everyone equally.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

does anybody realize that the original Ariel was supposed to be black ?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Nope. The culture warriors are having a fit over a black Ariel. SJW's don't understand the problem over a black character...


SJW thought the whole thing up to stir the pot.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Disney has been ruining childhood classics??!! What ?!?!?
> 
> How about Disney has been ruining childhood just by existing?
> 
> ...


I was with you, until you Christian bashed. Where did that come from?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> does anybody realize that the original Ariel was supposed to be black ?


I was unaware, but still consider it a non issue.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Eh, in this day of likes and trending I don't believe anything they say unless I can see and vet every single hash tag. That wont happen.
> 
> I know people that actually make their living by making someone trend *by any means* necessary. I would make an educated guess that this is more about Disney making money and trending than having that many actual racist responding that way. They are probably in the employ of Disney and working 9-5 doing it. That or a telemarketer contracting for Disney to do it.
> 
> Lets face it, racist wont go to see it anyway and the rest of us don't care what color Ariel is.


I agree. I looked at some of the sites IP drew with her search.

The entire thing is contrived, and using Twitter to generate buzz, and a lot of divisiveness.

It will help the movie the way Kaepernick helped Nike.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

HDRider said:


> I was with you, until you Christian bashed. Where did that come from?


You have to look at it from the outside perspective. This is how others tend to see Christianity--as a house of judges. The unfortunate truth is that this perception is often based on truth. We are called to lead by example. By and large this isnt what happens. We are called to reach out in love to sinners and tax collectors. This also is often lacking. Given that there is a vocal minority actively and openly hostile to decency in general, it is easy to develop the perception of being under siege, but the solution is to persuade others one heart and mind at a time.

Back to the topic, I cannot understand how the race of a Disney character is a religious issue.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I agree. I looked at some of the sites IP drew with her search.
> 
> The entire thing is contrived, and using Twitter to generate buzz, and a lot of divisiveness.
> 
> It will help the movie the way Kaepernick helped Nike.


You can hold any opinion that you'd like... There was the same uproar over Beauty and the Beast because of alleged homosexuality. I imagine by the same people.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

IndyDave said:


> You have to look at it from the outside perspective. This is how others tend to see Christianity--as a house of judges. The unfortunate truth is that this perception is often based on truth. We are called to lead by example. By and large this isnt what happens. We are called to reach out in love to sinners and tax collectors. This also is often lacking. Given that there is a vocal minority actively and openly hostile to decency in general, it is easy to develop the perception of being under siege, but the solution is to persuade others one heart and mind at a time.
> 
> Back to the topic, I cannot understand how the race of a Disney character is a religious issue.


Prejudiced and bias. Got it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> You can hold any opinion that you'd like... It's a trending topic like I stated.


And it got you ginned up. It worked.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

IndyDave said:


> I was unaware, but still consider it a non issue.


I just made that up to emphasize how rediculus this whole think is..


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Eh for me it's just wrong for Ariel to have anything but red hair and pale skin. As a young girl i was obsessed with ariel and bought her wigs to pretend to be her. Her red hair was what set her apart from all the other mermaids. It's not about race to me or any of this crap going on, it's about what ariel was to me as a kid. Nostalga i guess


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> And it got you ginned up. It worked.


It seems you are ginned up about as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> And it got you ginned up. It worked.


I believe my original post indicated I don't understand why it's an issue, but I'm sure you know better what I said. I'm not "ginned up" about Ariel being portrayed by a woman of color but you seem to be.

There was the same uproar over Beauty and the Beast because of alleged homosexuality. I imagine by the same people.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

HDRider said:


> Prejudiced and bias. Got it.


No. It isn't. It is people's personal experience. I, for one, get sick and tired of having to pick up the pieces with damaged hearts and souls behind some "well-meaning" Bible-thumping ignoramus who signally fails to follow the teaching of the God he/she professes to follow.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

IndyDave said:


> No. It isn't. It is people's personal experience. I, for one, get sick and tired of having to pick up the pieces with damaged hearts and souls behind some "well-meaning" Bible-thumping ignoramus who signally fails to follow the teaching of the God he/she professes to follow.


Thank you for the perfect post.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

You all do realize that there are no mermaids ?
So what color are they supposed to be ?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> You all do realize that there are no mermaids ?
> So what color are they supposed to be ?


I have to emphasize that the point of the thread is not the black mermaid herself but the stupidity of the fact that it has been made into a national issue.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> does anybody realize that the original Ariel was supposed to be black ?


http://hca.gilead.org.il/li_merma.html

Here is the original story by Hans Christian Andersen.
Where are you getting that she was supposed to be black?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> http://hca.gilead.org.il/li_merma.html
> 
> Here is the original story by Hans Christian Andersen.
> Where are you getting that she was supposed to be black?


I already answered that a few posts back.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

All I got from reading 3 pages of this thread was "Under the Sea" stuck in my head.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I already answered that a few posts back.


Rediculous (sic) indeed.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> And I'm sorry, but Christians against anything is messed up to me.
> How about they spread some love instead of hate.
> 
> geesh


Anybody can call themselves Christian, that doesn't make them Christian, and even the devil can quote scripture.
If they don't like it, they don't have to watch it.
Those are the people who give Christians a bad name, maybe that's the purpose.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

IndyDave said:


> Exactly. There are times where being the right color should be an issue. Having a white guy playing Martin Luther King just wouldn't work. Aside from instances like that I am all in favor of the best person for the job. I also share the frustration prevalent in this thread of seeing what should be a nonissue taking center stage.


Most of us would have never noticed or given it a second thought if it hadn't appeared here.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I believe my original post indicated I don't understand why it's an issue, but I'm sure you know better what I said. I'm not "ginned up" about Ariel being portrayed by a woman of color but you seem to be.
> 
> There was the same uproar over Beauty and the Beast because of alleged homosexuality. I imagine by the same people.


I just watched it, and I didn't see any homosexuality.
There may have been a near miss on bestiality though.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> You all do realize that there are no mermaids ?
> So what color are they supposed to be ?


Green?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> Green?


 That’s kinda what I was thinking. Green back, maybe, silver on the front?


....wait...that’s kinda hot..
Strictly in a Star Trek sort of way, of course.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Cornhusker said:


> I just watched it, and I didn't see any homosexuality.
> There may have been a near miss on bestiality though.


My biggest problem with Beauty and the Beast was that encouraged little girls to think being kidnapped and treated like crap is the path that leads to true love. So romantic.

I mean I let my daughter watch it (over, and over, and over, great, now I have "Be Our Guest" stuck in my head), but...yeah.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mish said:


> My biggest problem with Beauty and the Beast was that encouraged little girls to think being kidnapped and treated like crap is the path that leads to true love. So romantic.
> 
> I mean I let my daughter watch it (over, and over, and over, great, now I have "Be Our Guest" stuck in my head), but...yeah.


I agree. There are only a few Disney movies that promote strong girls, Brave and Frozen being two of the better. There's talk of Elisa having a girlfriend in another movie. 

I was talking about the new live adaptation of Beauty and the Beast, and LaFou being gay. The crowd that is upset over a black Ariel is the same as had a hissy fit over LaFou.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> *The crowd that is upset* over a black Ariel is the same as had a *hissy fit* over LaFou.


And the crowd making a big deal over *that* is the same group that makes everything a "social issue" with their own hissy fits.
So much for the "tolerance" they preach.
SSDD


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> And the crowd making a big deal over *that* is the same group that makes everything a "social issue" with their own hissy fits.
> So much for the "tolerance" they preach.
> SSDD


I don't consider *racism *and *homophobia* to be social problems. People of color and LGBTQ are *human beings*, not social issues.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't consider *racism *and *homophobia* to be social problems. People of color and LGBTQ are *human beings*, not social issues.


It boils down to the idea that we live in a society in which one is entitled to think, believe, and live as he or she chooses so long as it isnt harming others. Most of the difficulty lies in defining that distinction. As you said, all participants are human beings, not abstractions.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> And the crowd making a big deal over *that* is the same group that makes everything a "social issue" with their own hissy fits.
> So much for the "tolerance" they preach.
> SSDD


There is something about race and sexual preference that seems to confound the intellect of some folks.
They cannot grasp the difference thus they lump them together. It does seem the politicos like to do so in order to gather support for whatever cause de jour they are pursuing. Strength in numbers I suppose. Not enough electricians to force a strike so we'll call in the bricklayers to, so to speak.
My ethic compadres find it quite insulting.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't consider *racism *and *homophobia* to be social problems. *People* of color and LGBTQ are *human beings*, not social issues.





IndyDave said:


> As you said, all participants are *human beings*, not abstractions.


This is about a *cartoon*.
Mermaids aren't real.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> This is about a *cartoon*.


No, it's not. It's live adaptation movie using real actors. The actress in this case is Halle Baily. Here's a link: https://www.today.com/video/disney-...iel-in-live-action-little-mermaid-63304261836


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I am just waiting for them to use a white horse in the remake of Black Beauty!


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I could link a bunch of songs from the movie so they can get stuck in everyone else's heads as punishment.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mish said:


> I could link a bunch of songs from the movie so they can get stuck in everyone else's heads as punishment.


Please don't, I'll be good. 

The Little Mermaid is my 8 year old grand daughter's favorite movie (her mama and aunt as well) so I've seen it, heard it (they have the soundtrack) for decades. I think I can quote parts verbatim...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it was the first video game we bought our first born.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Please don't, I'll be good.
> 
> The Little Mermaid is my 8 year old grand daughter's favorite movie (her mama and aunt as well) so I've seen it, heard it (they have the soundtrack) for decades. I think I can quote parts verbatim...


Hehe

My mom used to collect the videos when Disney would release them (remember how they used to just release certain ones every so often?). She decided my daughter got the whole kit and kaboodle because she was the first grandchild.

Not kidding, we literally wore the VHS tape out for Beauty and the Beast, tape melted/broke. Luckily my mom had also started buying them on DVD when they started becoming available and the princess got sent a new copy  For some reason that was her favorite, but that doesn't mean I can't almost recite the Little Mermaid and the Lion King verbatim, too. Great, now that one is in my head. Hakuna Matata!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mish said:


> Hehe
> 
> My mom used to collect the videos when Disney would release them (remember how they used to just release certain ones every so often?). She decided my daughter got the whole kit and kaboodle because she was the first grandchild.
> 
> Not kidding, we literally wore the VHS tape out for Beauty and the Beast, tape melted/broke. Luckily my mom had also started buying them on DVD when they started becoming available and the princess got sent a new copy  For some reason that was her favorite, but that doesn't mean I can't almost recite the Little Mermaid and the Lion King verbatim, too. Great, now that one is in my head. Hakuna Matata!


I did the same as your mom, I bought them as soon as they came out of the Disney vault. I think the first one I bought was "Robin Hood" and our oldest was little bitty. I even bought Fantasia, although I was the only one that liked it. We had all of them (long after we had a VHS player) until the Great American Clean out last summer, they went in the dumpster with a lot of other stuff. It was the end of a era.

I'm looking forward to the "realistic" adaptation of The Lion King later this month. It's been awhile since I've seen the animated version.

Means no worries for the rest of your days it's our problem-free philosophy! Hakuna Matata.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

The best Disney show was "Old Yeller", I don't care what any of you say. As to Ariel, she should be blue, like Avatar blue.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

whiterock said:


> The best Disney show was "Old Yeller", I don't care what any of you say. As to Ariel, she should be blue, like Avatar blue.


Old Yeller was the first book that I remember absolutely sobbing when I finished it. I think I was in second grade. It still gets me in the feels.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I did the same as your mom, I bought them as soon as they came out of the Disney vault. I think the first one I bought was "Robin Hood" and our oldest was little bitty. I even bought Fantasia, although I was the only one that liked it. We had all of them (long after we had a VHS player) until the Great American Clean out last summer, they went in the dumpster with a lot of other stuff. It was the end of a era.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the "realistic" adaptation of The Lion King later this month. It's been awhile since I've seen the animated version.


Oh I am proud of you for being able to get rid of them. My kid passed the ones that survived down to her only younger girl cousin, who had to return them to grandma when her mom (my sister) wanted to throw them away. I'm sure they're in a dust covered box in one of her sheds as we speak.

My mom loved Fantasia, she had the vinyl album that she used to play over and over. For some reason the movie used to scare both my sister and me (I know, wimps) so I think I've actually only seen it maybe once all the way through. 



Irish Pixie said:


> Means no worries for the rest of your days it's our problem-free philosophy! Hakuna Matata.


I like that so much better than the line that gets quoted around here. My husband loves to yell, "If you ever come back, we'll kill ya!" at the kids when they're leaving the house.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mish said:


> Oh I am proud of you for being able to get rid of them. My kid passed the ones that survived down to her only younger girl cousin, who had to return them to grandma when her mom (my sister) wanted to throw them away. I'm sure they're in a dust covered box in one of her sheds as we speak.
> 
> My mom loved Fantasia, she had the vinyl album that she used to play over and over. For some reason the movie used to scare both my sister and me (I know, wimps) so I think I've actually only seen it maybe once all the way through.
> 
> ...


Dang you! I spit margarita on my desk! I could have drowned! Alcohol abuse! 

ETA: Mr. Pixie and I quote Deadpool lines at each other all the time.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

whiterock said:


> The best Disney show was "Old Yeller", I don't care what any of you say. As to Ariel, she should be blue, like Avatar blue.





Irish Pixie said:


> Old Yeller was the first book that I remember absolutely sobbing when I finished it. I think I was in second grade. It still gets me in the feels.


When I was in maybe 2nd or 3rd grade my school thought it would be wonderful to do a movie day (I think they had a teacher's thing going on). Back to back they played "Old Yeller" and then "Where the Red Fern Grows."

If trauma counselors existed back then, we could have used them. Plus I had gotten whupped by the Principal right before that because someone stabbed me with a pencil and I stabbed him back and broke the lead off in his arm. 

Worst. Day. Ever.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mish said:


> When I was in maybe 2nd or 3rd grade my school thought it would be wonderful to do a movie day (I think they had a teacher's thing going on). Back to back they played "Old Yeller" and then "Where the Red Fern Grows."
> 
> If trauma counselors existed back then, we could have used them. Plus I had gotten whupped by the Principal right before that because someone stabbed me with a pencil and I stabbed him back and broke the lead off in his arm.
> 
> Worst. Day. Ever.


"Where the Red Fern Grows" was worse than Old Yeller. You poor things. 

Glad you got him back. Good job.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> ETA: Mr. Pixie and I quote Deadpool lines at each other all the time.


I'm terrible at the quote wars around here. Someone says something to me and I just look at them like they're insane until they tell me it's something from a movie.

My son was asking about my chickens just yesterday, so we were texting about them and randomly (to me) says, "Do the chickens have large talons?" "Uh, chicken size, I guess?" and he lets it go. I tell my husband about the conversation later and he immediately says "Napoleon Dynamite, and you literally did not understand a word he just said" and starts laughing. I look at him like a crazy person until he pulls up the clip with both quotes.

I am related to a bunch of internet trolls that insist on carrying it into real life.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mish said:


> I'm terrible at the quote wars around here. Someone says something to me and I just look at them like they're insane until they tell me it's something from a movie.
> 
> My son was asking about my chickens just yesterday, so we were texting about them and randomly (to me) says, "Do the chickens have large talons?" "Uh, chicken size, I guess?" and he lets it go. I tell my husband about the conversation later and he immediately says "Napoleon Dynamite, and you literally did not understand a word he just said" and starts laughing. I look at him like a crazy person until he pulls up the clip with both quotes.
> 
> I am related to a bunch of internet trolls that insist on carrying it into real life.


My youngest would have definitely got the "Do the chickens have large talons?" She loves "Napoleon Dynamite". I wouldn't.

I do "My Cousin Vinny" quotes so often that Mr. Pixie will automatically guess it. We do the hand gestures in Deadpool (the original) when he gets knifed in the brain all time. And we laugh, ever. single. time. 

He does say, "Kiss me like you miss me, Red." LOL


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> A misunderstanding. I wasn't Christian bashing. I was referring to the post with the "Christians against the little Mermaid"
> I was questioning the necessity of hate.


Not a prob


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> I do "My Cousin Vinny" quotes so often that Mr. Pixie will automatically guess it.


As long as you don't start calling the grandpixies "yutes"!


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

IndyDave said:


> As long as you don't start calling the grandpixies "yutes"!


I just assumed that was a given.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

IndyDave said:


> As long as you don't start calling the grandpixies "yutes"!


Considering where she comes from, I thought that was a given...


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

The most disturbing element of a "Little Mermaid" remake is the fact Hollywood once again admits it can do no better than remaking once successful movies. The talent necessary to create new interesting stories with a plot, introduce drama and build to a climax and wrap up the story is all but gone. If there is controversy about casting a black Ariel, it is probably being generated by Disney.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

whiterock said:


> The best Disney show was "Old Yeller", I don't care what any of you say. As to Ariel, she should be blue, like Avatar blue.


GF can't understand why I never shed a tear at the ending of Ol' Yeller when it was on the Retro TV channel and we watched it. I had to remind her I have had to personally farm style euthanize a number of critically injured dogs for myself, neighbor's and even her parents called me to put down their Scot terrier they found mauled almost to death at 3 AM when the vet wasn't available and I shot the dog in the brain with our slaughter spike gun as I did all my animals that had to be put down and still do if I can't get my farm vet here fast so my pets can die quickly and more comfortably at home instead of in a vet office filled with the smell of death that animals can smell better than we humans.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I agree. There are only a few Disney movies that promote strong girls, Brave and Frozen being two of the better. There's talk of Elisa having a girlfriend in another movie.
> 
> I was talking about the new live adaptation of Beauty and the Beast, and LaFou being gay. The crowd that is upset over a black Ariel is the same as had a hissy fit over LaFou.


I think promoting any kind of sexuality to little kids is a bit perverted and unnecessary.
It's just someone promoting their agenda to make themselves feel better.
Kids have enough to worry about just growing up, they don't need to have some political agenda shoved at them.
If you want to be gay, that's your deal, why push it on little kids?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

^^^


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Two cleanups and another one bites the dust.


----------

